# Removing a pre-fab fireplace insert



## MarkinTN1 (Oct 5, 2009)

My house was built in 1991. It has a pre-fab fireplace insert that developed a leak, it has damaged the exterior and the interior ceiling.
After long family deliberations we've decided to remove the fireplace. The exterior shell of the fireplace is 16ft high, making it extremely difficult for me to work on.
My questions are:

1. How hard is it going to be for me to tear the existing fireplace stack down?

2. What will I be up against in removing the actual insert?

All comments are appreciated.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Start at the top with the actual pipe, comes in 3'sections. 1/8 twist lock/unlock turn, or sheet-metal screws at joints. Pull perimeter nails at cap, remove.Remove siding, corners, ply or OSB. Remove framing above roof, patch roof. Remove brick veneer, drywall and inside framing. Then inside pipe down to stove. Unit is heavy, 300#, use a hand truck or young bucks. Remove outside siding, corners, framing OR just leave the lower half as it is on it's own concrete foundation wall and footing, a mess to lower for the new slab (which won't match). Extend the rafters over the top and add new comp. shingles. Gutter there will be a problem......
Be safe, Gary


----------

